# **** I Almost Forgot ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

My brain must be numb from the cold.

Yesterday was Predatortalk.com's birthday. We've been up and strong since Jan. 1st 2010.

Happy Birthdat PT !!!!--- and thanks to Chris Miller the creator of PT--- thanks to all our Pro Staff for all the time and effort they put towards PT--- most of all--- thank you members of PT for making our family here at PT so GREAT.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's been a good ride.

The only thing I don't like is when people vanish. However, some good ol' boy always seems to take their place.

Carry on PT!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> It's been a good ride.
> 
> The only thing I don't like is when people vanish. However, some good ol' boy always seems to take their place.
> 
> Carry on PT!


 You must have been thinking about JT as vanishing seems to be his specialty. HA !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes Happy Birthday PT, glad to be here. There are some great members that have been here since day 1, thanks for your continued support. To all members who support our PT family another big Thank You.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

A great site, happy birthday to all Pt members, great job to the pro -staff has done.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

great site. may it still be around in the 22nd century


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY-------PT---------*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy B-Day PT... and Thanx to all of you who keep it going.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Cat !

I for one am glad to be part of such a fine group. One of my favorite things about this site is the respect that it's members have for each other. No weiner fights !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​​Happy Birthday PT!!!!!​


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:that:

We are now 5, oh to be young again. lol


----------

